# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Karakter (Locatie Nijmegen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Karakter (Locatie Nijmegen)
Reinier Postlaan 12
Nijmegen

Bezoek de website van Karakter


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Karakter (Locatie Nijmegen).*

----------

